# ntpd -qg vs ntpdate



## shepper (Feb 14, 2012)

I am finishing an installation of FreeBSD 9.0 and the current handbook recommends

```
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpdate_flags="us.pool.ntp.org"
```
the ntpd man page indicates that

```
ntpd -qg
```
is an option.

The Arch Linux wiki pages indicate that ntpdate is being deprecated and ntpd-qg is preferred.
Arch Linux Network Time daemon
I previously was told that /etc/rc.local would be a good place to put the command as the network should be up.  The Arch wiki also recommends the hwclock command to synch - is this needed in FreeBSD?


----------



## anomie (Feb 14, 2012)

shepper said:
			
		

> The Arch wiki also recommends the hwclock command to synch - is this needed in FreeBSD?



AFAIK, this is intelligently managed by adjkerntz(8) (read the -i and -a options]cron[/man], respectively). 

So, no, you shouldn't need to make any additional efforts to sync with the CMOS clock.


----------

